# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Taajamajunien merkinnöistä

## RavemaZ

Eli miten Taajamajunat merkitään?. Kun esim taajamajuna 451 niin monessa paikassa se on H451.Eli en oikein ole saanut selville miksi se H liitetään siihen eteen?. Kun Vr:n sivuillakin se on pelkkä taajamajuna 451.  :Redface:

----------


## Tuomas

Junan numeron ensimmäinen kirjain on junatyyppi, tässä tapauksessa H = henkilöjuna. Samaan tapaanhan T merkkaa tavarajunaa ja P pikajunaa jne.

----------


## ultrix

Ja Pendolinojen S selittyy muinaisella markkinointinimellä _"PENDOLINO S 220",_ jossa 220 merkkasi huippunopeutta. Koska ihan hetkeen Sn 220 km/h-ratoja ei tullut, luku päätettiin tiputtaa pois.

----------


## RavemaZ

Joo kiitos tiedoista. Selvis samalla toi pendon S.

----------

